# A flowering plant in my 46G bow front.



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought theses planet as bulbs from petsmart 6 months ago and they are almost taking over the tank.


Last week I noticed that my Dalmatian mollies had 5 fry (to my delight ) 
so I got my net breeder and rounded up the kids and mom.
I kept her in the net for 24hrs and removed her.
Over the last week I noticed one of the plants has shoots up to the surface and wow I found it had flowered!

Babies and flowers ( my tank must really love me.) 





BTW can anyone identify theses plants. 
the name on the package was "beta bulbs"


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

They are some kind of aponogeten... I think. I also don't know if I spelled that right. Mine (dwarf lilly) goes into a dormant stage after sending a bunch of lilly pads up and they melt. I've heard other plants do this as well, but they do come back afterwards just as big or bigger. Unfortunately the dormant stage lasts for several months.

Good looking tank though


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I just moved the babies to the 10 G and they are loving it. 

I put a new filter cartridge for the 10G in the 46G to accumulate some BB over a week or so and put it in the filter on the 10G.
Then on the day of moving the fry to the 10G I drained it and filled it with water from the 46G that they were born in. 
So no acclamation needed. 
I didn't want to stress them out any. 
I also put a bit of the floating plants in the 10G if they feel a need to hideout a bit.
And I moved one of the smaller sprouts of the larger plant.

When they settle down a bit I will take some pictures. 

I just can't get over the feeling of joy that the 46G is doing so well that my fish have given me babies and my plants are flowering.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank looks great. When I edited the pics I really didn't know which ones it was so I just added the 3. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Not at all thanks for the help. 
Don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When posting to the forum use the top link and should work.


----------



## mittos (Oct 4, 2011)

those look very similar to the plants that grew from my petsmart bulbs. I have one that looks like an onion too.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I was one of them 1st to post on this thread and my post is gone what happened I know I did not curse?


----------



## aquatic_landscaper (Dec 13, 2011)

i got those bulbs but mine cam from walmart and they grew exactly like those. Mine didnt flower but just sent off more plants. yes they are some form of aponogetons.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

giddetm said:


> I was one of them 1st to post on this thread and my post is gone what happened I know I did not curse?


I never seen the post. So I'm sure it wasn't deleted.


----------



## mittos (Oct 4, 2011)

Did anyone get onion looking bulbs? It has one or two looooong sprouts and a white bulb.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty plant!


----------

